# The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Savegame-Probleme mit erhöhten "uGridsToLoad" lösen



## PCGH_Marc (25. November 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Savegame-Probleme mit erhöhten "uGridsToLoad" lösen*

Auf der Heft-DVD der PC Games Hardware 01/2012 finden Sie den PCGH-Skyrim-Tuner 2.0. Dieser gestattet es Ihnen im Reiter "Performance + Tweaks" die "Verbesserte Landschaftsdarstellung (zu) aktivieren". Dies geschieht mithilfe sogenannter "uGridsToLoad" und erhöhten Buffer-Werten. Standard sind fünf Grids, sieben oder neun veranlassen Skyrim, mehr Kacheln in der Umgebung des Spieler detaillierter darzustellen. Sofern Sie die Grids erhöhen, koppelt Skyrim Ihren Spielstand an die Anzahl der Grids: Ein mit sieben Grids erstelltes Savegame kann nicht geladen werden, wenn Sie per PCGH-Skyrim-Tuner 2.0 oder Ini-Bearbeitung die Grids wieder senken.

Laden Sie daher den Spielstand bei der bisher genutzten Anzahl an Grids und öffnen Sie per ^-Taste im Spiel die Konsole. Tippen Sie dort folgendes Zeilen ein und bestätigen Sie jede per Enter-Taste.



> setini "ugridstoload:general" 5
> saveini
> refreshini


Speichern Sie nun das Spiel (kein Quicksave!) und beenden es. Anschließend starten Sie den PCGH-Skyrim-Tuner 2.0 und wählen bei "Qualität der Landschaftsdarstellung" die Löschen-Option, gefolgt von "Übernehmen". Nun können Sie ab sofort wieder mit der geringeren Anzahl an Grids weiterspielen oder Ihr Savegame an einem anderen Rechner nutzen. Nutzen Sie diesen Trick nicht, stürzt Skyrim beim Laden eines Spielstandes ab. Einen anderen Workaround gibt es derzeit nicht.

Die Erhöhung der Grids ist ein potenzielles Risiko - seien also Sie vorsichtig.


----------

